# [A] Antonidas ICC HC 10er 12/12 25er 11/12 LFM



## freddl (24. Juni 2010)

*oSeven rekrutiert!* 



Hallo, wir, die Gilde oSeven, suchen für den aktuellen Content noch Mitspieler.


Die Gilde oSeven wurde am 21.6.2010 gegründet und baut auf einen Kern von acht Spielern auf, die seit Release zusammen spielen

 und sich das Ziel gesetzt haben, eine progressorientierte Gilde aufzubauen, welche sich mit 3 Raidtagen in der Woche behaupten kann.

Diese Entscheidung haben wir getroffen, weil es in unseren letzten Gilden Missverständnisse bei dem Wort "Progress" gab.



Progress bedeutet für uns:

- Das Legen eines Bosses in angemessener Zeit

- Sinnvolle Lootvergabe

- Ehrgeiz, Engagement und Selbstständigkeit der Mitspieler



Um dieses Ziel langfristig verwirklichen zu können, suchen wir Spieler,die:

- in der Lage sind neuen Content schnell zu begreifen

- fähig sind, Taktiken mitzuentwickeln 

- ihre Klasse sehr gut beherrschen 

- sich ständig über Änderungen ihrer Klasse informieren

- eine gewisse Reife an den Tag legen

- sowohl einen raidtauglichen Computer als auch eine stabile Internetleitung besitzen



Da wir drei Raidtage die Woche haben, verlangen wir , dass eine Raidaktivät von mindestens 80% von jedem Mitglied angestrebt wird

 (über 30 Tage gesehen).Geplante Raidtage sind Montag, Donnerstag und Sonntag, jeweils von 19-23 Uhr.



Natürlich können wir euch auch einiges bieten, beispielsweise:

- ICC Hc 10 clear + Metaachievment

- ICC Hc 25 11/12 ( LK 60%)

- organisierte Raids

- Flasks und Pots gegen geringes Entgeld

- sehr gutes Gildenklima

- erfahrener Raidlead

- die Möglichkeit, bei Entscheidungen mitzuwirken


- FISCH FÜR ALLE, UMME!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Falls euch unser Post angesprochen hat, meldet euch doch unter o-Seven oder sprecht eines unserer Mitglieder ingame an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


PS: Wir Inviten auch gerner größere Gruppen bzw Gildenteile!



MFG oSeven


----------



## freddl (24. Juni 2010)

Wir inviten auch gerne große Gruppen!


----------



## freddl (25. Juni 2010)

sind auch nicht abgeneigt von 10 mann Gilden


----------



## freddl (26. Juni 2010)

Nach oben am abend


----------



## freddl (26. Juni 2010)

rauf nauf


----------



## freddl (26. Juni 2010)

http://www.oseven-gaming.com/


----------

